# Employee Discount Racer: Kasami San's Nissan 240SX



## cherry (Aug 8, 2008)

If we were a weekend gearhead working for an aftermarket parts supplier, you know we'd be riding our employee discount until it called a cop. Luckily, Daigo Kasami has the skills to use all that merchandise to create a masterful S14 Silvia spec'd Nissan 240SX. We'd end up with a closet full of crap and a six-figure Visa bill. As if we don't anyway


----------



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)




----------

